# Riding at Potato Creek IN



## Mika Spirit (Mar 10, 2013)

I was wanting to know if there is anyone here who has gone camping with their horse at Potato Creek camp grounds and trails and what they thought of it. pro's and con's


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't ridden there in years, even though I could ride there. When I did It was a good trail system and the camp grounds are good. I have heard they have really done a lot with the mountain bike trails and hiking trails, but I do see a lot of trailers heading in there. So yeah, I'm basically useless, lol. Unless you wanna know where to get good pizza or supply's, parts, tack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

